# New to gigging! Where to gig in Baldwin county



## Mjdeinc (Apr 11, 2013)

Any advise on where to gig in Baldwin county would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I'm not really a flounder gigger but I can tell you the water is really really dirty right now. Maybe 6" visibility, hopefully we'll get some cleaner stuff soon.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am gigging for the first time in two weeks when I come down to Ono Island. I am just going to start out going around the grassy sandy banks and see what happens.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

If your are staying on ono then that is a good spot. I havent don that area in years mainly cause I use a boat and the many piers on ono are a problem for me. I head down toward fort morgan, Dauphin Islane and little lagoon. If you are walking then just find some clear water. Try Ono, Little lagoon, west beach pass. If you can drive down fort morgan road and look for the public access points and start walking. Good luck.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

What part of Baldwin county? Beaches or Daphne?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dsar592 said:


> If your are staying on ono then that is a good spot. I havent don that area in years mainly cause I use a boat and the many piers on ono are a problem for me. I head down toward fort morgan, Dauphin Islane and little lagoon. If you are walking then just find some clear water. Try Ono, Little lagoon, west beach pass. If you can drive down fort morgan road and look for the public access points and start walking. Good luck.


 Do u mean walk on bay side or gulf side?? thks GG


----------



## Mjdeinc (Apr 11, 2013)

Near wolf bay, but anywhere in Baldwin is fine if the fish are there


----------



## Mjdeinc (Apr 11, 2013)

jsh1904 said:


> What part of Baldwin county? Beaches or Daphne?


T
Near wolf bay, but anywhere in Baldwin is fine if the fish are thereSorry new to this site!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

As far as the gulf side or bay side just take a look and see which one is calm and clear. Sometimes you just gotta give it a shot and sometimes you get some and some time you dont.


----------

